# FISHING ON LAKE TSCHIDA



## chaverluk (Jan 29, 2006)

WENT FISHING AT LAKE TSCHIDA APRIL 21-23, WATER IS AT NORMAL LEVELS, NO EYES OR PIKE, BUT CAUGHT 2 SMALL MOUTH BASS, OHH AND ACCIDENTLY SNAGED A BEAVER, IT BROKE MY 14 LB TEST FIRE WIRE. ( YES THE BEAVER IS OK!)


----------

